# -



## jw (Aug 5, 2007)

-


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2007)

They're not really both connected directly to the Internet if they're both connected to a wireless router.

I assume this is how your home network is:

DSL (or Cable) Modem -> Wireless Router -> PC1
DSL (or Cable) Modem -> Wireless Router -> PC2

If they're on the same Wireless Router then they're on the same subnet and one PC can ping the other.

Do this. Go to PC1 and Click Run > Type *CMD* > Type *ipconfig*

Write down the IPV4 address (that's the local IP of the machine). Let's say the IP is 192.168.0.100

Go to PC2 and Click Run > Type *CMD* > Type *ping 192.168.0.100* (or whatever the IP was for PC1)

If you get Request Timed Out four times in a row then the PC's cannot see each other. If you get a response then they can.

They'll probably be able to ping each other. In which case, what you need to do is go into Windows XP and enable file sharing on the folders you wish to share.

The way to do this is to go to specific folders and right-click on them and choose sharing.

Once sharing is enabled you ought to be able to Browse Network and find the other computers. You can also Map shared drives but this is terribly lengthy to type out and it's best you look at Windows help on your computer on how to do that.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Aug 5, 2007)

What Rich said.

Also, I'd add (just as an encouragement) that seeing as you have the two computers connecting to the Router and the internet, most of your work is already done.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm sorry. It was about 0545 when I read your post and I thought you said they both were connected directly to the Internet by going through the router.

They're on the same network right now. You don't need any more hardware, you just have to set your OS up properly to share data between the two computers.

Click on your Windows Help and look for setting up a network or something like that.


----------

